# >>> BAG RIDERS Black Friday Sale! <<<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sale runs through Sunday! :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Is this going to be the same sale as in Dec? I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Is this going to be the same sale as in Dec? I remember reading that somewhere.


Yes, apart from the discounted t-shirts and Podi products, the December sale will have the same deals. :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome! I will fo sho be putting in my order on the 1st of the month. Gotta wait till pay day. Budget baller status here I come. And before I order it I will be calling with a butt ton of questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Awesome! I will fo sho be putting in my order on the 1st of the month. Gotta wait till pay day. Budget baller status here I come. And before I order it I will be calling with a butt ton of questions.


We're read to answer your questions. Give us a call.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

what the monkey nuts?


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a feeling this discounts are not longer available.


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

sponcar said:


> I have a feeling this discounts are not longer available.


2012 thread...


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Jesus!! Haha:facepalm:


----------

